# Found a VERY cute kitty



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hello all cat lovers!

I fair while ago, me and a couple of my friend's went for a bike-ride. While we were riding, we came across this tabby cat.:love2 It was really friendly, gentle and loving and it kept meowing at me. It had no collar on and it sat in my lap and went to sleep. So my friend's and I came up with a name, Misty. It got up again, and just sat there in the grass, looking up at me with it little, hazel eye's. So off we went and by the time I got home it was about 3:00(when I saw Misty, it was about 2:30.), and my Dad and I went to see if it was in the same spot. No, it wasn't, it must've wandered off somewhere. So the next Friday, looked out the window and it was across the road, wandering around, looking lost. We didn't go outside to go to it but I just looked at it, interested in what it was doing.

So that was 3 months ago. Now, last Friday, Kitty was looking out the french doors and I didn't know what he was doing. I looked closer, and then Misty suddenly appeared. So I went to the family-room where you can see out to the backyard and of course, no it wasn't there. Then yesturday, my Dad and I were going to the garage to get into the car to go to the supermarket and we heard this, 'Cling, Clang' sound, almost like a tin. We rushed in to the garage and Misty was in there, looking at us then running back into the backyard. It was obviously eating Catty's tin of food left open in there.

We looked into the narrow passage down between the garage and ensuite and Misty just looked at me, for help. It ran off and so we carried on and went to the shop. Came back and then Mum is like, 'We saw this adorable tabby cat wandering around the house'. I said, 'Yes, we did too! It was eating Catty's food in the garage.' My Mum said, 'I wonder who's it is?' and I said, 'I don't know? I've seen it before with my friend's and we named it Misty. It has slept in my lap and it's really friendly and loving.'

So that's what has gone on so far. It's a beautiful cat and it's got silver and black stripes on it. We left food for Catty last night but she didn't want it and so she came inside. This morning, I checked if it was gone and it was. I'm pressuming Misty the tabby ate it all.:?

I'll try to get pics of it. I havn't actually had a look if it has any scratches, wounds or fleas on it. But if I approach it enough for it to come to me, I'll have a good look and take pics of him/her; not sure what gender it is.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

So no one want's to hear the story of Misty??


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I want you to rescue the kitty and give her a home.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

But she hasn't got a home right now We are now taking care of her.
I'll see what my Dad says about her/him.


----------

